# Tarachodula Pantherina baby enclosures



## Jessie (May 7, 2018)

For the new babies i'm getting, sorry for tagging you guys, I just wanna make sure im doing this right? I'll be getting more sticks today.

@Little Mantis@MantisGirl13@Sticky@TheShadyMantid@Predatorhousepet@Precarious@River Dane

View attachment 10722


View attachment 10723


----------



## River Dane (May 7, 2018)

I’ve never raised this species before, but the habitats look fine to me. Good luck with your nymphs!


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 8, 2018)

The cups looks fine for your nymphs. Hope they all all grow up to healthy happy mantids


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 8, 2018)

Nice habitats! I hope that you can raise them all successfully! Where do you get the mantids from? 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Predatorhousepet (May 8, 2018)

They look good but the only thing I would be worried about is the hole size in the mesh...it's small enough to keep a nymph in but what about their prey? Are you starting them off with fruit flies? Fruit flies can fit thru really tiny holes, they are able to get past aluminum screen sized holes so you need to make sure any mesh you use is very fine.


----------



## Jessie (May 8, 2018)

I ended up having to use small net cages instead lol.

@Predatorhousepet


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 9, 2018)

Well at least you had what you needed. Can you send some more pictures of your new nymphs in their new habitats?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 9, 2018)

What net cages? How do they look like? I would love to see some pics


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 9, 2018)

Yes! Please do!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Jessie (May 9, 2018)

@Little Mantis @MantisGirl13

Here's what i have them in for now. the small square one has 2 in it for now. What i might do is get some sticks. Clean them. use the containers i was going to orginally but maybe find a way to cover up some of the holes so its not as easy for them to get out. Not sure yet.


----------



## Jessie (May 9, 2018)

Got the little containers off ebay 36 bucks for 9.


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 9, 2018)

The net cages looks nice but if they can escscape that isn't good. I use for my nymphs deli cups with a fake flower in it.


----------



## Jessie (May 9, 2018)

They would've escaped for the deili cup. What i decide to do is do a very small slit to put ventilation in. But alot less big then i orginally did. Then i will glue sticks in there.


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 9, 2018)

i use this on the lid, it is a mesh and fruitflies don't escape from it.

it is called Drosogaze


----------



## Jessie (May 9, 2018)

@MantisGirl13@Little Mantis

This is what i did instead.


----------



## Predatorhousepet (May 9, 2018)

I just use deli cups as-is with a standard polyfiber lid for my nymphs.  However, I have also used deli cups that had pinprick sized holes in 2 rows near the very top. If the mantis has special requirements for ventilation then I'd use a popup net cage like the ones you have. But for most mantises you can use the deli cups with the only holes being in the lid. This provides adequate ventilation, you dont need to cut sections out of the cup. Also, I'm curious why did you glue 3 sticks to the lid? Mantises can hang onto the bottom of the lid without anything else being there. When you put sticks in a deli cup it's better to place them vertically so they can climb up to the lid.


----------



## Jessie (May 9, 2018)

These ones need sticks.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 10, 2018)

Nice net cages. It sounds like you got a great deal! I hope that you can figure out more permanent enclosures soon!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 10, 2018)

@Jessie Hope you will find out how to house your babies the best.


----------



## Jessie (May 10, 2018)

@Little Mantis@MantisGirl13

One of the babies molted .


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 10, 2018)

gratz on the molt. Those little ones are molting when not expected


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 10, 2018)

Nice! I hope that they all have successful molts!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Jessie (May 10, 2018)

@Little Mantis@MantisGirl13 thanks guys.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 10, 2018)

- MantisGirl13


----------

